
Magnus Carlsen Buys Chessable - MKais
https://www.chessable.com/blog/2019/09/03/chessable-joins-play-magnus-chess24/
======
dabei
Great news. Both companies are really innovative and breaking new grounds in
chess training. There is a lot other disciplines could learn from them.

